# Continental ExtremeContact DWS - Back order



## kpytoi9 (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone know how long the Continental ExtremeContact DWS are on back order for? I put an order through Tire Rack today, but it didnt say when they expect to have them in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

kpytoi9 said:


> Does anyone know how long the Continental ExtremeContact DWS are on back order for? I put an order through Tire Rack today, but it didnt say when they expect to have them in stock.


I would estimate 60-90 days or longer, sorry. If you ordered online, a salesperson should be contacting you with an ETA on your specific size.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

kpytoi9 said:


> Does anyone know how long the Continental ExtremeContact DWS are on back order for? I put an order through Tire Rack today, but it didnt say when they expect to have them in stock.


I was told mid May by Tire Rack. Found them through Discount Tire. Installing next Wednesday.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

tlm999 said:


> I was told mid May by Tire Rack. Found them through Discount Tire.


+1 3 days to get them IN CA via discount tire.

Sales are blowing the doors off competitors.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

sdbrandon said:


> +1 3 days to get them IN CA via discount tire.
> 
> Sales are blowing the doors off competitors.


Only 6 days here in TX but we are half the distance from the supply in GA.


----------



## TheMan510 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got an email, now tirerack won't be getting them until June 4th. I ordered these back in March. 

I don't mind waiting but I still have my snow tires on. Is it bad to leave them on until June? I live in NJ so it's going to be fairly warm here before they come in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

TheMan510 said:


> I just got an email, now tirerack won't be getting them until June 4th. I ordered these back in March.
> 
> I don't mind waiting but I still have my snow tires on. Is it bad to leave them on until June? I live in NJ so it's going to be fairly warm here before they come in.


What type of snow tires are they?


----------



## TheMan510 (Apr 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What type of snow tires are they?


Hey Gary thanks for the help. I currently have on Bridgestone Blizzak WS60's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

TheMan510 said:


> Hey Gary thanks for the help. I currently have on Bridgestone Blizzak WS60's


That is not one that I would keep on much longer if you can avoid it. Temps to 60 aren't too hard on it, but 70+ and the wear will become more rapid. Less aggressive driving will help quite a bit in reducing this effect.


----------



## TheMan510 (Apr 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That is not one that I would keep on much longer if you can avoid it. Temps to 60 aren't too hard on it, but 70+ and the wear will become more rapid. Less aggressive driving will help quite a bit in reducing this effect.


Hmm, I guess the smart thing to do then would be to go with something else since the ExtremeContact DWS' won't get here until June. Any recommendation for something similar in the same price range?


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMan510 said:


> Hmm, I guess the smart thing to do then would be to go with something else since the ExtremeContact DWS' won't get here until June. Any recommendation for something similar in the same price range?


Try discount tire. Most folks only have to wait a few days. I am not sure why Tirerack is quoting june. :dunno:

I would everyone gets the tires from the same warehouse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

TheMan510 said:


> Hmm, I guess the smart thing to do then would be to go with something else since the ExtremeContact DWS' won't get here until June. Any recommendation for something similar in the same price range?


Nearest comparable choices near that price range would be the Dunlop Sport Signature and Goodyear Eagle GT.


----------



## TheMan510 (Apr 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nearest comparable choices near that price range would be the Dunlop Sport Signature and Goodyear Eagle GT.


Thanks for the help Gary. I think I'll go with the Dunlops.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Gary,
I want to order the DWS in 235/55ZR17 size. When do you think 4 would be available? Is it June for those too? Just curious, why the delay when some other vendors may have it in stock? I prefer to buy from Tire Rack.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

thebmw said:


> Gary,
> I want to order the DWS in 235/55ZR17 size. When do you think 4 would be available? Is it June for those too? Just curious, why the delay when some other vendors may have it in stock? I prefer to buy from Tire Rack.
> Thanks.


I'm not sure how other vendors have this size in stock, as we are getting estimates of sixty to ninety days on this size, sorry.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure how other vendors have this size in stock, as we are getting estimates of sixty to ninety days on this size, sorry.


Maybe you guys are so popular that you sold out of your stock and other vendors are not as popular so they haven't sold out of their stock.


----------



## buffdawgX5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gary,
Any updates on the back order situation for the DWS? I need 255/55/18 for an 04 X5 4.4. Any idea if it might be 30 days or 3 months? Unfortunately, I need to replace my Mich Latitudes very soon!
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

buffdawgX5 said:


> Gary,
> Any updates on the back order situation for the DWS? I need 255/55/18 for an 04 X5 4.4. Any idea if it might be 30 days or 3 months? Unfortunately, I need to replace my Mich Latitudes very soon!
> Thanks.


While some other sizes have become more available, this size is still at least 60-90 days out, likely longer, sorry.


----------



## buffdawgX5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Gary. Guess I'll be picking something else.  :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The nearest comparable options would be the Dunlop Sport Signature and Yokohama Avid Envigor.


----------



## shinbo (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Gary,

Any ETA on this tire for size 255/35ZR19?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Same ETA for 255/35R19, sorry.


----------

